# Roof Bird Control



## theallmightyking (Sep 24, 2012)

Hey guys,

Are you fed of the birds on your roofs? though birds are really beautiful still it cause some problems. sometimes they bring fleshes in its mouth and leave them on your roofs. these can cause serious problems, so there are some bird deterrent devices which can drive birds away. We will avail you many of such techniques to make your roofing perfect. so are you ready?

____________
Roof Bird Control
Solar Panels Livermore


----------



## shazapple (Dec 3, 2010)

I know the original post is spam, but it's an interesting topic (bird poop, go figure). I've never seen a device that works for any length of time, unless you cover your roof with spikes and wires. 

I've seen a lot of modbit roofs (especially around KFC) that have little round spots of granules missing because of bird poop.


----------



## larson1951 (Aug 27, 2012)

in North Dakota we put a few fiberglass owl statues on the roof and that helps tremendously
we have a flicker tail and red headed woodpecker issue and this really works great
they keep almost all birds from fooling around on your roof
it hurts nothing and seems to last a terrible long time

like this
many types available and they do work

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dalen-Garde...555?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a73dfa03b


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

My grandfather used a BB gun.


----------



## Pie in the Sky (Dec 21, 2011)

I looked at a TPO roof that had been peckd to crap by birds. Also lots of chicken bones and dead birds. Birds pull the chicken bones out of the KFC garbage. Pecks at the bones, puts holes in the roof, eats the broken bones and dies... I wouldnt have believed it if I hadnt seen it. 
Also saw an EPDM with holes all over. I cut one open and it was stuffed full of seeds... they all were.... 
Also have seen "hail damage" caused by Bird Poop...


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Pie in the Sky said:


> Also have seen "hail damage" caused by Bird Poop...


 Were they _Hatzegopteryx_ ?!


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Pie in the Sky said:


> Also have seen "hail damage" caused by Bird Poop...


 Were they pterosaur ?!


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

This is a roof we installed. I happened to be driving by and this is what I saw...


goose on roof by Reliable American Roofing Chicago, on Flickr


----------



## Pie in the Sky (Dec 21, 2011)

:laughing:

Grump I dont know what it is about some bird Chit maybe its more acidic or something but it looks like old hail damage because it makes the granules come off. its usually a ring shape like the chemical is stronger at the edges... Ill see if I can find a photo


----------



## Pie in the Sky (Dec 21, 2011)

Bird Chit!


----------



## carlwatson (Nov 3, 2012)

What kind of services are you actually talking about?


----------



## blackangus (Aug 27, 2012)

I once caught some geese in the act of tearing out plastic roof vents. Evidently there are some good eatins' in them.


----------



## shazapple (Dec 3, 2010)

You'd think the ladder was the worst part about getting on this roof








Wrong! You can see the little circles where the bird poop has washed off.








Also, this corner was possibly the worst I've ever come across.


----------



## Onarooftop (Oct 28, 2008)

I am going to put the animal attachment on a roof inspection web page
on my website. lol


My experience with bird repellent was a bad one. There is a caulking that you can buy. It is the STICKIEST stuff!! You are supposed to put thin lines in a pattern almost like heat tape on above gutters. Well, I sent it out with the guys, and this was for just 1 chimney cap that birds were causing problems. One of the guys used the whole tube and spread it across the whole cap........
We got a call a few weeks later or so, the owner said I think the chimney cap is falling off. So our guy shows up and.....1 putty knife / a cardboard box / and a large bird family funeral. Very close family they were, they really stuck together.:sad:


----------



## shazapple (Dec 3, 2010)

I came across a vent where the side of the curb was about 5" away from the wall; it must of been hell to detail! When it comes time to reroof it is going to be even worse because the hood of the vent sloped towards the wall, so whenever a pigeon would land on top it would slide down and get stuck between the wall and curb. There were at least 6 birds down there...


----------



## Gladys_christabel (Dec 13, 2012)

Hi i dont have much experience and ideas about this because this is the first time i am hearing the problems arising by birds.Anyway let ask about the some Roofers who having idea about this problem.They might be seen many of the peoples having problem like this.

_________________________________________________________

home remodeling Los Angeles


----------

